# Hide IP



## ze1da (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Folks,
Which software would you recommend to hide my IP, with more than one rotating addy with least interruption to the connection speed ?

And,
Some tutorial page about that & others, like how to desise my computer details when surfing -- OS, Screen Resolution, Browser type & more....

Thanks!


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

You may want to look at Tor here. And a Google search will give you a list of numerous paid Proxy Services available.


----------

